# تأملات وقراءات فى الأسبوع الثالث من الصيام الكبير  أحد الإبن الضال الجزء الأول



## fikry (25 مارس 2013)

*تأملات وقراءات فى الأسبوع الثالث من الصيام الكبير
أحد الإبن الضال الجزء الأول*​*م**قدمة *

*السيد المسيح فى إصحاح 15 من إنجيل معلمنا لوقا قال مثلين 1- مثل الخروف الضال و2- مثل الدرهم المفقود و وبعدين قال مثل الأبن الضال , وفى المثلين الأول والثانى بيورينا السيد المسيح حاجة لطيفة جدا أن الأشياء التى فقدت سواء الخروف أو الدرهم أصبح ليها قيمة أثمن وأعلى وأغلى من التى لم تفقد , فالحزن على الشىء المفقود هو اللى بيورينا أهمية هذا الشىء وثمنه وقيمته , والحزن على الشىء المفقود لا يلاشيه إلا فرحة عودة هذا الشىء الضائع أو الذى فقد , وهى دى قيمة الخاطى فى نظر السيد المسيح أنها كبيرة جدا جدا جدا, وممكن تقول ده السيد المسيح فى مرة قال فى إنجيل متى 18: 15- 17 15«وَإِنْ أَخْطَأَ إِلَيْكَ أَخُوكَ فَاذْهَبْ وَعَاتِبْهُ بَيْنَكَ وَبَيْنَهُ وَحْدَكُمَا. إِنْ سَمِعَ مِنْكَ فَقَدْ رَبِحْتَ أَخَاكَ. 16وَإِنْ لَمْ يَسْمَعْ، فَخُذْ مَعَكَ أَيْضاً وَاحِداً أَوِ اثْنَيْنِ، لِكَيْ تَقُومَ كُلُّ كَلِمَةٍ عَلَى فَمِ شَاهِدَيْنِ أَوْ ثَلاَثَةٍ. 17وَإِنْ لَمْ يَسْمَعْ مِنْهُمْ فَقُلْ لِلْكَنِيسَةِ. وَإِنْ لَمْ يَسْمَعْ مِنَ الْكَنِيسَةِ فَلْيَكُنْ عِنْدَكَ كَالْوَثَنِيِّ وَالْعَشَّارِ. أذا خاصمك أخوك روح أذهب وعاتبه , طيب ولو ماسمعش منك هات ناس يحاولوا يصالحوك , ولو ماسمعش منهم هات الكنيسة , وإذا ما سمعش من الكنيسة قام السيد المسيح قال كلمة صعبة قوى , ليكن عندك كالوثنى والعشار , وهنا الناس تقول كلها خلاص ده السيد المسيح أعطانا تصريح أننا ننظر للناس اللى بيرفضوا الصلح معانا على أنهم خطاة ووثنيين وعشارين , يا حبيبى لا أنت فاهم الكلمة غلط , يعنى يكون عندك كالوثنى أو العشار مش إنك تحتقره , طيب معناها أيه ليكن عندك كالوثنى والعشار ؟ معناها يا أخى أنك تفضل تحبه لأن السيد المسيح أحب العشارين والخطاة , وليس فقط تصلى من أجله لكن أيضا تفضل تحبه , لأن حتى اللى بيحتقرك تفضل تحبه وحتى اللى بيعاديك ومش عايز يتصالح معاك تفضل تحبه مش أنك تحتقره , ده السيد المسيح محب للعشارين والخطاة فأنظر إليه بنظرة الشفقة والرحمة ولا تنظر إليه بنظرة الإدانة والحكم والإحتقار والحقد , يعنى بنفهم كلام ربنا حتى غلط , ففى المثل الأول واحد من ال100 خروف ضاع , وفى المثل التانى واحد من عشرة ضاع , وفى المثل الثالث واحد من أثنين , لأنه بيبدأ بيقول أنسان كان له أبنان , بل فى ختام المثل مين اللى ضاع من الإثنين هل هو الصغير أم هو الكبير ؟ تعالوا نشوف المثل بيقول أيه , ففى مثل الخروف الضال , الخروف ماكانش ليه فهم ومعناه قد يضل الإنسان نتيجة عدم الفهم أو الجهل , وفى مثل الدرهم , الدرهم ده لا ليه إرادة ولا ليه فكر يعنى جماد , مفقود وقيمته فقدت ولكن أيضا ماكانش ليه إرادة فى فقدانه , لكن فى مثل الإبن الضال , الأبن الضال ده خرج بإرادته وبمعرفة كاملة وبحرية كاملة , فسواء اللى ضاع عن جهل أو عدم إرادة أو ضاع بإرادة فالله يتعامل مع كل أنواع الخطاة , ففى مثل الخروف الضال نجد السيد المسيح أظهر أهمية الخاطى عند الله وإعتنائه بالبحث عنه وتوبته حتى رجوعه إلى حضن الحظيرة مرة أخرى أو إلى حضن ربنا مرة أخرى , وفى الدرهم المفقود أوضح حزن الله على الخاطى اللى ضاع لأن الله لا يكف حتى يجده وعندما يجده يفرح كثيرا أما فى مثل الأبن الضال , وفى ناس كثيرة من الآباء لا تركز على كلمة الأبن الضال , لأن الأبن الضال دى كانت البداية فقط وقد نسمى المثل بلقب آخر الأبن الشاطر , لكن أيه رأيكم لو لم ننظر للأبناء ونظرنا وسمينا المثل ده "الآب المحب ", الآب المحب سواء للكبير أو للصغير , وعلشان كده مثل الأبن الضال بيركز بتفاصيل كثيرة جدا عن فرحة الآب المحب بعودة الأبن والحاجات اللى عملها لما عاد الأبن , وأظهر لينا هذه الفرحة بصورة أجمل وأوضح , فالخروف تاه لجهله والدرهم فقد لعدم إرادته , لكن الإبن الضال ضاع عن عمد , وعلشان كده شفنا فى المثلان الأول والثانى , الراعى والمرأة هما اللى بيدوروا على الخروف والدرهم لأنهما عارفان تماما أن الخروف والدرهم لن يقدرا على العودة من تلقاء نفسيهم , فلا الخروف حايعرف يرجع لوحده , ولا الدرهم حايتلاقى لوحده وعلشان كده ظهر فى المثلان الأول والثانى صورة الراعى وصورة المرأة اللى بتبحث ,وهما يمثلا  الله الذى يبحث , ولكن فى مثل الإبن الضال , السيد المسيح أظهر صورة الآب المنتظر والمتلهف لكن الإبن هو اللى عاد بإرادته يعنى رجع بإرادته تماما كما مشى بإرادته كان لازم يرجع بإرادته , والآب ما يقدرش يجيبه غصب عنه , فى ناس الخطية أضلتهم بدون وعى وبجهل منهم ودون إرادة , فهؤلاء الله بيتعامل معاهم لحد ما يجيبهم ويبحث عنهم لحد ما يردهم , لكن فى خطاة ضلوا وتاهوا وبعدوا بإرادة وبعمد وبحرية كاملة فهؤلاء الآب لا يفرض نفسه عليهم ولكن اللى بيعمله الآب أنه ينتظر ويتلهف أنهم يرجعوا ليه بحريتهم وبإرادتهم , والحقيقة مش حا يرجعوا نظاف , ولكن هو اللى حاينظفهم لكن لازم يقولوا له أحنا عايزين نرجع وعلشان كده كانت الحاجة اللطيفة فى المثلين الأول والثانى أن الراعى لما وجد الخروف ماخبطهوش على رأسه وقال له تحرم تعمل كده تانى , الحقيقة لم يقل له ولم يعاتبه , ولا المرأة لما وجدت الدرهم عاتبت الدرهم وماقالتلوش أنت دوختنى , طبعا دى مفهومة لأن مالهومش إرادة , لكن الحاجة العجيبة جدا واللطيفة إن الإبن لما عاد كان مفروض أن الآب يعمل فيه أيه ؟ يوبخه ويعاتبه لكن الآب لم يظهر أى نوع من التوبيخ أو من العتاب أو من التأنيب أو من العقاب أو من التأديب للأبن ,علشان كده فعلا يحق لهذا المثل أن يسمى بمثل الأب المحب , والمحب محبة عجيبة جدا جدا جدا , وآه لو أدركت النفس محبة الآب ليها وفهمت وعاشت , والسيد المسيح قال هذه الثلاثة قصص وبيوضح فرحته بالعشارين والخطاة لأنهم تابوا وآمنوا بيه ورجعوا ليه وأتبعوه علشان يظهر ليهم عمق فرحته وحبه ليهم وبيهم , وأعلن عمق الحب والفرح ليهم بأنه أكل معاهم وهذا فى العدد 2 من نفس الإصحاح 2فَتَذَمَّرَ الْفَرِّيسِيُّونَ وَالْكَتَبَةُ قَائِلِينَ: «هَذَا يَقْبَلُ خُطَاةً وَيَأْكُلُ مَعَهُمْ!»., وكلمة أكل معاهم يعنى كسر خبز معاهم ودخل فى شركة معاهم , وكلمة الأكل أو كسر الخبز إشارة بإستمرار إلى وليمة الإفخارستيا , وليمة الإفخارستيا اللى بيقدمها السيد المسيح للخطاة التائبين الراجعين , وليمة الإفخارستيا اللى فيها الله بيكشف عمق حبه وعمق فرحه بالإنسان الخاطى , وهو ده إستعلان سر السيد المسيح من خلال وليمة الأكل وكسر الخبز ومن خلال وليمة الشركة وعلشان كده كم وكم يكون مبهج جدا للنفس اللى بتتناول فعلا عن وعى وعن إدراك لأنه جسد السيد المسيح المكسور المقدم ليها ودم السيد المسيح المسفوك لمغفرة الخطايا وإعلان حب السيد المسيح وعظم حب السيد المسيح وعمق حب السيد المسيح وفرحة السيد المسيح بكل واحد جاى يتناول وجاى يتحد بيه وجاى يدخل فى شركة معاه لأنه تائب وراجع إليه .    

طيب تعالوا نتأمل فى قصة الأبن الضال , قصتنا كلنا:
أنجيل لوقا 15: 11- 32
11وَقَالَ: «إِنْسَانٌ كَانَ لَهُ ابْنَانِ. 12فَقَالَ أَصْغَرُهُمَا لأَبِيهِ: يَا أَبِي أَعْطِنِي الْقِسْمَ الَّذِي يُصِيبُنِي مِنَ الْمَالِ. فَقَسَمَ لَهُمَا مَعِيشَتَهُ. 13وَبَعْدَ أَيَّامٍ لَيْسَتْ بِكَثِيرَةٍ جَمَعَ الاِبْنُ الأَصْغَرُ كُلَّ شَيْءٍ وَسَافَرَ إِلَى كُورَةٍ بَعِيدَةٍ، وَهُنَاكَ بَذَّرَ مَالَهُ بِعَيْشٍ مُسْرِفٍ. 14فَلَمَّا أَنْفَقَ كُلَّ شَيْءٍ، حَدَثَ جُوعٌ شَدِيدٌ فِي تِلْكَ الْكُورَةِ، فَابْتَدَأَ يَحْتَاجُ. 15فَمَضَى وَالْتَصَقَ بِوَاحِدٍ مِنْ أَهْلِ تِلْكَ الْكُورَةِ، فَأَرْسَلَهُ إِلَى حُقُولِهِ لِيَرْعَى خَنَازِيرَ. 16وَكَانَ يَشْتَهِي أَنْ يَمْلَأَ بَطْنَهُ مِنَ الْخُرْنُوبِ الَّذِي كَانَتِ الْخَنَازِيرُ تَأْكُلُهُ، فَلَمْ يُعْطِهِ أَحَدٌ. 17فَرَجَعَ إِلَى نَفْسِهِ وَقَالَ: كَمْ مِنْ أَجِيرٍ لأَبِي يَفْضُلُ عَنْهُ الْخُبْزُ وَأَنَا أَهْلِكُ جُوعاً! 18أَقُومُ وَأَذْهَبُ إِلَى أَبِي وَأَقُولُ لَهُ: يَا أَبِي، أَخْطَأْتُ إِلَى السَّمَاءِ وَقُدَّامَكَ،19وَلَسْتُ مُسْتَحِقّاً بَعْدُ أَنْ أُدْعَى لَكَ ابْناً. اِجْعَلْنِي كَأَحَدِ أَجْرَاكَ. 20فَقَامَ وَجَاءَ إِلَى أَبِيهِ. وَإِذْ كَانَ لَمْ يَزَلْ بَعِيداً رَآهُ أَبُوهُ، فَتَحَنَّنَ وَرَكَضَ وَوَقَعَ عَلَى عُنُقِهِ وَقَبَّلَهُ. 21فَقَالَ لَهُ الاِبْنُ: يَا أَبِي، أَخْطَأْتُ إِلَى السَّمَاءِ وَقُدَّامَكَ، وَلَسْتُ مُسْتَحِقّاً بَعْدُ أَنْ أُدْعَى لَكَ ابْناً. 22فَقَالَ الأَبُ لِعَبِيدِهِ: أَخْرِجُوا الْحُلَّةَ الأُولَى وَأَلْبِسُوهُ، وَاجْعَلُوا خَاتَماً فِي يَدِهِ، وَحِذَاءً فِي رِجْلَيْهِ،23وَقَدِّمُوا الْعِجْلَ الْمُسَمَّنَ وَاذْبَحُوهُ فَنَأْكُلَ وَنَفْرَحَ، 24 لأَنَّ ابْنِي هَذَا كَانَ مَيِّتاً فَعَاشَ، وَكَانَ ضَالاًّ فَوُجِدَ. فَابْتَدَأُوا يَفْرَحُونَ. 25وَكَانَ ابْنُهُ الأَكْبَرُ فِي الْحَقْلِ. فَلَمَّا جَاءَ وَقَرُبَ مِنَ الْبَيْتِ، سَمِعَ صَوْتَ آلاَتِ طَرَبٍ وَرَقْصاً،26فَدَعَا وَاحِداً مِنَ الْغِلْمَانِ وَسَأَلَهُ: مَا عَسَى أَنْ يَكُونَ هَذَا؟ 27فَقَالَ لَهُ: أَخُوكَ جَاءَ فَذَبَحَ أَبُوكَ الْعِجْلَ الْمُسَمَّنَ، لأَنَّهُ قَبِلَهُ سَالِماً. 28 فَغَضِبَ وَلَمْ يُرِدْ أَنْ يَدْخُلَ. فَخَرَجَ أَبُوهُ يَطْلُبُ إِلَيْهِ. 29فَأَجَابَ وَقَالَ لأَبِيهِ: هَا أَنَا أَخْدِمُكَ سِنِينَ هَذَا عَدَدُهَا، وَقَطُّ لَمْ أَتَجَاوَزْ وَصِيَّتَكَ، وَجَدْياً لَمْ تُعْطِنِي قَطُّ لأَفْرَحَ مَعَ أَصْدِقَائِي. 30وَلَكِنْ لَمَّا جَاءَ ابْنُكَ هَذَا الَّذِي أَكَلَ مَعِيشَتَكَ مَعَ الزَّوَانِي، ذَبَحْتَ لَهُ الْعِجْلَ الْمُسَمَّنَ! 31فَقَالَ لَهُ: يَا بُنَيَّ أَنْتَ مَعِي فِي كُلِّ حِينٍ، وَكُلُّ مَا لِي فَهُوَ لَكَ. 32وَلَكِنْ كَانَ يَنْبَغِي أَنْ نَفْرَحَ وَنُسَرَّ، لأَنَّ أَخَاكَ هَذَا كَانَ مَيِّتاً فَعَاشَ، وَكَانَ ضَالاًّ فَوُجِدَ».

مثل الأبن الضال

11ٌٌٌٌٌٌٌ*11وَقَالَ: «إِنْسَانٌ كَانَ لَهُ ابْنَانِ. نرى ان الأبنان موجودان من أول القصة وواحد منهم خرج بره وواحد قاعد جوة وتنتهى القصة بالعكس اللى كان برة دخل جوة واللى كان جوة طلع برة ,يعنى الصغير كان برة ودخل جوة والكبير كان جوة وطلع برة وده نحاول نربطه بالكلام اللى قاله المسيح فى أصحاح 13 من أنجيل لوقا عدد 30 30وَهُوَذَا آخِرُونَ يَكُونُونَ أَوَّلِينَ، وَأَوَّلُونَ يَكُونُونَ آخِرِينَ».فالصغير طلب الأنفصال عن أبيه وحقق فعلا هذا الأنفصال وقال أنا عايز أبعد عنك وحقق فعلا هذا ,وقد تكون هناك ظروف كثيرة جعلت هذا الأبن يطلب الأنفصال ,يعنى ممكن يكون فاهم أبوه غلط وممكن مش محتمل أخوه ومش محتمل البيت وخصوصا لو نعرف أن الشريعة كانت بتقول أن الأبن الكبير ليه نصيب أتنين ,يعنى نصيب البكر أو الكبير ضعف نصيب الصغير وقد يكون هذا أعطى أحساس للصغير أنه مظلوم , أشمعنى أخويا يبقى ليه نصيب أتنين وأنا يبقى لى نصيب واحد ,وقد يكون مش قادر يحتمل الحياة مع أخوه أيضا لأنه حاسس أن أخوه أميز منه ,يعنى يا فاهم الأب غلط ,مش قادر يقبل الأخ اللى حيأخذ أكثر منه ,فقال هات اللى ليا وأبعد عنهم ,والحقيقة ده كان طلب غريب جدا أن أبن ييجى لأبوه وأبوه حى ويقول له أعطينى نصيبى أو بمعنى آخر أنه عايز يورث أبوه بالحياة يعنى ليه رغبة شديدة جدا فى موت أبوه ! وعايز ميراثه وطبعا مش ممكن الأبن يورث طول ما الأب حى وحتى لو الأب قسم الميراث بتاعه بين الأولاد فمفيش ولد من الأولاد يقدر يتصرف فى الميراث طول ما الأب حى ,ولكن هو بيخصص لكل واحد نصيبه لكن يظل هو المهيمن والمسيطر على الميراث لحد ما يموت ,وفقط أذا مات صاحب الميراث فمن حق الوارثين أن يورثوا ,ولكن كان الطلب صعب جدا من هذا الأبن اللى كأنه بيقول لأبوه أنا عايزك تموت علشان أورث ,وحقيقى لم يقولها بالعلن ولكن قاله أعطينى ميراثى أو نصيبى ,فكان هذا التعبير صعب جدا اللى السيد المسيح قاله "فقسم لهما معيشته" وكلمة معيشته يعنى حياته ,ونشوف هذا الأب فى محبته الكبيرة جدا قسم حياته وقسم معيشته وكأنه أراد أن يقبل الموت من أجل أولاده وأعطاهم حياته ,وهو أعطى حياته للجاحد اللى عايز يموته و للكبير اللى موجود معاه وحايبان على حقيقته فى الآخر ,يعنى قدم حياته ليهم ,فالصغير طالب بنصيبه من المال وأخذه كله بحيث أن لم يبقى له حاجة تانى عند أبوه أو أى حق تبقى له عند أبوه وعلشان كده لما فكر يرجع كان عارف كويس أنه أخذ كل حقوقه فلما فكر يرجع ,فكر يرجع كأجير أو كعامل وحايشتغل ويأخذ فى الآخر يومه بيومه والكبير أيضا كان ليه نصيبه لكن ظل جوه البيت تحت سيطرة الأب وتحت سلطان الأب ولكن بالرغم من أن كان هو جوه البيت وعارف أن كل حاجة دلوقتى متبقية هى بتاعته لكن كان طمعان فى جدى ,لما قال لأبوه فى الآخر وجديا واحدا لم تعطينى لأنه لما حايفاجأ أنه بالرغم من أن الصغير أستنفذ كل حقوقه ومع هذا لما رجع أخذ أبوه عجل مثمن وذبحه لأجله ,طيب هو فى حاجة طيب ده أنا ممكن آخذ فوق النصيب بتاعى ,طيب ما هو زى ما أنت أعطيت اللى خلص فلوسه عجل ,كان ممكن تعطينى فوق النصيب بتاعى جدى ,وهذا يوضح أن كلا من الأثنين كانت علاقتهم بأبوهم علاقة منفعة وعاوزين نأخذ منك ومش بس كده وعايزين يأخذوا فوق الحق بتاعهم أو فوق النصيب بتاعهم وكأن لسان حال الكبير لما أنت بتعطى بزيادة طيب لماذا لم تعطينى , الأبن الأصغر كان الأحقر ,طيب مين هم الأصغر والأحقر أو الأبن الأصغر ده بيمثل مين؟ طبعا العشارين والخطاة والأمم المحتقرين والصغيرين فى عينين الناس كلها ,والصغيرين فى المقام , والأبن الأكبر ده بيرمز لمين ؟ لليهود والكتبة والفريسيين ولرؤساء الكهنة اللى ليهم مقام كبير وكرامة كبيرة ونلاحظ ملاحظة عجيبة جدا أن الأبن الكبير أخذ زيادة بحكم الشريعة والناموس والأبن الصغير أخذ زيادة عن حقه بحكم النعمة بحكم الآب فحايبان لنا فى هذا المثل حاجة لطيفة جدا أن الناموس يحابى الأبن البكر بينما نعمة المسيح تحابى الأبن الأصغر ,والكتبة والفريسيين فى نظر الناموس هم الحاجة الكبيرة المدققين الأبرار اللى ما بيعملوش حاجة غلط لكن المسيح جاء فى صف الأصاغر .
12* 12فَقَالَ أَصْغَرُهُمَا لأَبِيهِ: يَا أَبِي أَعْطِنِي الْقِسْمَ الَّذِي يُصِيبُنِي مِنَ الْمَالِ. فَقَسَمَ لَهُمَا مَعِيشَتَهُ.جاء الأبن الصغير وقال له يا أبى أعطينى نصيبى من المال أو القسم الذى يصيبنى أو يخصنى أنا والكلمة دى كانت بداية الأنحراف والضياع ,وكلمة أنا تعنى الذات ,لأن الذات هى بداية الضياع فالأنسان اللى بيبتدى يلتفت إلى ذاته وإلى الأنا فهذه بداية الأنحراف عن الآب وهى دى بداية الخطية ,فين متعتى أنا ,فين كرامتى أنا ,فين لذتى أنا ,فين شهوتى أنا ,فين ممتلكاتى أنا ,اول ما الأنا تبحث عن الأنا! يبتدى الأنسان يضيع وحانشوف اللى بحث عن الأنا ,إلى أين أوصلته الأنا ؟ طبعا لحد الخنازير وللأسف ماحصلش أنه يكون زى الخنازير لأنه ما قدرش يتمتع باللى كانت الخنازير بتتمتع ,وقال يَا أَبِي أَعْطِنِي الْقِسْمَ الَّذِي يُصِيبُنِي مِنَ الْمَالِ  العبارة دى كبيرة قوى وكان ممكن بدلا من الكلام ده كله يقول كلمة واحدة "أعطينى ميراثى" لكن مقدرش يقولها وقال أعطنى القسم الذى يصيبنى من المال ولم يقدر أن ينطق كلمة الميراث لأن فى حكم الشريعة أن اللى يأخذ الميراث لابد أن يتحمل مسئولية الميراث لأن الميراث ده ماكانش حاجة كده الواحد يقدر يأخذها ويتفنتظ بيها ويتمتع بيها لأ ده الميراث ليه مسئولية فهو عبارة عن أراضى وممتلكات وعقارات وأموال وحاجات كثيرة جدا فعلشان الأبن يورث لابد أن يتحمل مسئولية الحفاظ على هذا الميراث ومسئولية أستغلال هذا الميراث والربح بيه ,يعنى كلمة ميراث وراها كلمة مسئولية والأبن الأصغر ماكانش عايز مسئولية ده كان عايز يعيش على مزاجه وحدد اللى عايزه وأنه مش عاوز عقارات ولا أراضى وحقول أو أى ممتلكات عينية "أنا عايز مال"أو فلوس سائلة لأن الحاجات العينية حاتحتاج للى يرعاها ويصونها ويزرعها لو كانت حقول ,هى مسئولية ,ومن الآخر هو عايز فلوس ولا يهمه أى شىء آخر ,وكان حسب الشريعة أن ممكن يأخذ الأبن فى حياة أبوه حق الملكية وأن يبقى ملكه شىء ولكن طول ما أبوه عايش لا يأخذ حق التصرف يعنى لا يستطيع بيعها مثلا وطول ما الأب عايش يكون هو المهيمن والمسيطر وحقيقى كل واحد عارف نصيبه من الأبناء لكن مايقدرش يتصرف فى حاجة منها ,لكن هو حدد أنه عايز حق الملكية وحق التصرف وكان ذكى جدا أنه طلب أن كل اللى يخصه يكون عبارة عن أموال ,وكان ممكن أن هذا الأب يطرده ويقول له أنت أبن عاق ومش من حقك تأخذ أى شىء لكن هذا الأب المحب ظل يتعامل مع الأبن لآخر لحظة وحقق له اللى هو عايزه .
13* 13وَبَعْدَ أَيَّامٍ لَيْسَتْ بِكَثِيرَةٍ جَمَعَ الاِبْنُ الأَصْغَرُ كُلَّ شَيْءٍ وَسَافَرَ إِلَى كُورَةٍ بَعِيدَةٍ، وَهُنَاكَ بَذَّرَ مَالَهُ بِعَيْشٍ مُسْرِفٍ. ونجد فى عبارة "بعد أيام ليست بكثيرة" أنها بتعنى أنه زى ما يكون ما صدق أنه حايبعد عن البيت وهى لحظة كان بيشتاق إليها يعنى ما أكملش يومين وكان سايب البيت وماشى وكانت له رغبة عارمة جدا فى البعد عن الأب وعن البيت وظن أن حريته ولذته ومتعته وفرحته سوف يجدها بعيدا عن الأب وعن نظراته وعن كلامه وعن رقابته و عن لوم الأب أو أرشاده ويقول له أعمل كده وماتعملش كده وأنت عملت كده ليه ,أفتكر أنه لما يعيش بمزاجه ويعمل اللى هو عايزه بعيد عن قيود الأب هى دى المتعة الحقيقية وهى دى الحرية الحقيقية أن أنا أعمل اللى أنا عايزه ومحدش يقول لى أنت بتعمل كده ليه , فماصدق وسافر بعيدا وكأنه عنده رغبة شديدة فى إنهاء وجود الأب من حياته ورغبة شديدة فى موت هذا الأب وكانت هذه الرغبة هى التى أدت إلى موت الأبن موت أدبى وموت روحى ,بعدين بيقول "جمع كل شىء" فكم فى مرة الأنسان لما يبقى جواه شهوات ورغبات كثيرة وتطلعات كثيرة يقول بينه وبين نفسه ياسلام لو كان عندى أمكانيات ولو كان عندى فلوس وجمال وذكاء وصحة ومقدرة وياسلام لو كان عندى حاجات كثيرة أقدر أتمتع بيها وفى نفس الوقت يقول ياسلام لو ماكانش فى حاجة أسمها ربنا ,وأحنا أيه اللى بينغص علينا عيشتنا وأيه اللى بيخلينى أتضايق بعد ما أعمل الخطية وأتلذذ بيها أكيد هو وجود ربنا ,ويبقى الأنسان من جواه كده عايز إمكانيات وفى نفس الوقت يكون مفيش حاجة أسمها ربنا ,علشان الواحد يقدر يأخذ راحته ومزاجه ويعمل اللى هو عايزه وهى دى تبقى الحياة الرائعة وهذا ماكان فى ذهن الأبن الضال وللأسف فى ذهننا أحنا كلنا ! ,وجمع كل شىء ,أنا عايز من ربنا إمكانيات أعطينى يارب فلوس وأعطينى جمال وأعطينى صحة وأعطينى ذكاء وبعد كده مش عايز منك حاجة ومش عايزك أنت كمان فى حياتى ,يعنى آخذ شوية حاجات وأبعد عنى ولذلك أخذ ما يريد من أبوه وبعد عنه إلى كورة بعيدة جدا بعد أن جمع كل شىء وعلشان نفهم كلمة جمع كل شىء ,يعنى حول كل الممتلكات بتاعته إلى فلوس علشان يفضل ماسكها فى أيديه ,وما هو عايز يقدر يضع كل حاجة فى أيده لأنه مش حايقدر يشد الحقول والعقارات وخلافه وراه ومش حايقدر يمسكها فى أيده فحول كل شىء إلى مال ومسكه فى أيديه وقال دلوقتى بقه أقدر أعمل اللى أنا عاوزه والأب وجوده ده أنتهى ,فلا حايقول لى أنت بتعمل كده ليه ولا رايح فين ولا جاى منين ,أعيش بقى الحياة وأتمتع بيها ,وبعدين نجد عبارة "سافر إلى كورة بعيد" التى تعنى رغبة شديدة فى البعد ,البعد عن تسلط ورقابة الأب وعن أرشاده وعن توجيهه وعن توبيخه وعن تأديبه ,وأفتكر أن هى دى الحرية الحقيقية ,وكان فاهم أبوه غلط  وثقته فى أبوه كانت منعدمة ,ابويا ده اللى عايز يتحكم فيا ويحرمنى وعايز يلجمنى اللى عايز يقول لى أعمل وما تعملش ولذلك كانت ثقته فى أبوه منعدمة زى ثقة الخاطى اللى بيعيش فى خطيته فى ربنا بتبقى ثقته فى ربنا منعدمة ويقول ربنا مش حايقدر يفرحنى ولا يقدر يمتعنى ولا يقدر يحقق اللى على مزاجى ,وشعر أن أبوه غير جدير بالثقة فقرر أنه يتولى زمام أمر نفسه بنفسه وعلشان يحقق ده كان لازم يبعد بعيد جدا عن أبوه وعلشان كده كلمة "كورة بعيدة" ماهياش مجرد مكان جغرافى على قد ماهى كانت مكان أو حالة بداخل هذا الأنسان الخاطى وأنه كان عايز يبعد يبعد يبعد إلى أقصى درجة ممكنة عن أبوه وطبعا من المثل نفهم أنه علشان يبعد ويتأكد أن ابوه مش حاييجى وراه راح فى بلد أو مكان بيربوا فيه الخنازير وكما نعرف أن اليهود لا يربوا الخنازير ,أذا هو راح للأمم ,ويعنى مش بس ترك أبوه وترك البيت لكن أيضا ترك الشعب كمان لكى ما يضمن أقصى بعد عن أبوه وبعدين يقول " وبذر ماله بعيش مسرف" وكلمة المال تعنى كل المال الذى جمعه فى يده أو بمعنى أوضح كل ما له وكل اللى عنده ،بذره بعيش مسرف يعنى أنفقه جسديا ونفسيا وروحيا ,وكل ده صرفه على الخطية وصرفه على المتعة اللى ظن أنه ممكن يقدر يتمتع بيها ،كل ماله ، وأنت أخذت إمكانيات جسدية من ربنا وإمكانيات نفسية من ربنا وإمكانيات روحية من ربنا ،فياترى كل اللى أنت أخذته من ربنا أنت عملت أيه فيه وأين هو ؟ سؤال مهم ،، هل صرفته على الخطية ،الحقيقة أحنا بنفتكر أن اللى بنصرفه على الخطية هى الحاجات الجسدية ..لأ.. فكم من أشياء نفسية من سلام ومن راحة ضمير ومن حب ومن فرح كل ده ضيعناه على الخطية وأمور روحية كثيرة جدا صرفناها على الخطية كالطهارة والقداسة والأتضاع والحب وبر المسيح وخلاص المسيح وفداء المسيح وقداسة المسيح صرفناها على الخطية ، وكلمة مسرف تعنى بلا حساب ،فالنفس لما تبقى عايزة تشبع بلا حدود ، طيب تعالوا نتخيل المنظر شاب قروى عايش طوال عمره فى القرية ولا يعرف شيئا ونزل فجأة للمدينة ومعاه فلوس كثيرة  حايعمل أيه؟ أنفق كل ما له على الخطية علشان يتمتع وعلشان الآخرين يعجبوا بيه ويقولوا شوفوا فلان ده بيصرف إزاى ده عنده كثير وكل ما يصرف أكثر كل ما يزداد الأعجاب بيه أكثر وهو عايز الناس تعجب بيه ولكن للأسف كان عمال يأكل من شجرة وكانت بتعطيه ثمر ولكن هو ترك هذه الشجرة دون أن يرويها فكانت النتيجة أن الشجرة كانت حاتخلص الثمر بتاعها ، وهى دى حالة الإنسان اللى تمنى موت الله من حياته ،مش هو ده الإلحاد وفكر الإلحاد ،ليه الناس قالت ربنا مش موجود ؟ طبعا علشان تعيش براحتها وعلشان ربنا هو الصوت اللى بيقول لها ده غلط وده صح وأعملى وما تعمليش وفهموا ربنا غلط وشعروا أن ربنا غير جدير بالثقة وأن ربنا متسلط ومتحكم ولذلك قالوا أحسن حاجة ننهى ربنا من الوجود وعلشان كل واحد يعرف يمسك زمام أمره بنفسه ويعيش حياته ويتمتع بحياته فبدد ماله بعيش مسرف ومش الفلوس هى التى تحطمت والثروة هى اللى ضاعت لكن العلاقة والشركة اللى بينه وبين الأب هى التى تحطمت ،وعلشان كده الخطية هى تحطيم العلاقة بين الله وبين الأنسان وهى ليست مجرد كسر للناموس أوكسر للوصايا أو للقوانين بل الخطية فى معناها كسر قلب الآب المحب لما يلاقى أبنه عايز يأخذ منه ويعيش بعيد عنه وهو ده معنى الخطية ، الحقيقة الثروة ماكانيتش مجرد أموال ولكن كانت ممتلكات وحقول وأضطر الأب يبيعها بأبخث الأثمان وبسرعة علشان يعطى ويحقق رغبة هذا الأبن ولذلك باعها رخيص علشان يعطيه اللى هو عايزه وبعد ما تعب سنين كثيرة فى تكوينها وفى لحظة واحدة فقد كل شىء بسبب أنانية هذا الأبن لكن ماذا يكون المصير ؟ أو اللى ظن أنه ممكن يتمتع بما له بعيد عن الآب ماهو مصيره؟ده اللى حا نعرفه فى الجزء التالى 
والى اللقاء مع الجزء الثانى من تأملات وقراءات فى الأسبوع الثالث من الصيام الكبير أحد الإبن الضال , راجيا أن يترك كلامى هذا نعمة فى قلوبكم العطشه لكلمة الله ولألهنا الملك والقوة و المجد إلى الأبد آمين.
أخوكم  +++ فكرى جرجس*


----------



## fikry (9 مارس 2014)

كل سنة وحضراتكم طيبين


----------

